# Alguien me puede decir si se puede reemplazar este elemento



## gianclau (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola gente de la comunidad, buenas tardes, quisiera si alguien me puede dar una mano, tengo un cepillo eléctrico de carpintería y dejo de funcionar de un momento a otro, como se calentó la zona de donde se lo agarra pensé que quizás habiía algún corto entonces lo desarme, cuando lo abrí encontré este elemento ( me dijeron que es un condensador con un común) inflado y de adentro silo un gel, estuve buscando en varias casa del rubro acá en Formosa y no encontré, se podrá remplazar por otro?? desde ya agradeceré cualquier ayuda, saludos a todos y gracias

Estos son los datos que lleva impreso que sin querer borre cuando  lo limpie

         SEEM 
    7712531002 
220n X 1 + 2 X 2,5n Y 
  HPF 25/085/21 
        250V~


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 12, 2015)

si se puede, casi seguro esa fue la falla
se vende en tiendas de electronica, ferreterias industriales, o en....

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/industrias-oficinas/capacitor-para-motor-de-lavarropas


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2015)

Es un capacitor de 220AC ojo!!! y es doble 220n por un lado y 2.5 el 1 y el 2 se refieren a los terminales a los cuales corresponde esa capacidad el otro es común a ambos, buscalo en tiendas de electrotecnia (Es decir donde venden repuestos para motores eléctricos) no de electrónica, si no conseguis doble compra dos, tendras que unir 2 terminales para formar el común


----------



## gianclau (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola solaris8 y pandacba gracias por responder, les cuento que hasta ahora no pude conseguir nada, mañana veré otros comercios y les comento.
Pandacba de no conseguir que de seguro aca en Formosa no lo conseguiré porque falta de todo, en caso de tener que comprar dos de cuanto deben ser cada uno????


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 13, 2015)

> en caso de tener que comprar dos de cuanto deben ser cada uno????



fijate en ML y comparas precios, por eso te puse el link, por lo menos tenes una idea de costos, tambien en el foro esta una lista de comercios que venden por envio, pregunta a ver si tienen doble o simple los capacitores y vemos como lo armamos....

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## gianclau (Feb 20, 2015)

Hola gente les comento que no consigo nada parecido al que necesito o lleva la maquina, solo consigo capacitores del tipo como el de la foto que les dejo, que puedo hacer?? Estuve buscando en en los link que me dejo solaris8 y no encontré, por favor necesito me ayuden, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2015)

Los 220 (marrón y celeste) van al interruptor , del interruptor salen dos cables rojos al motor y ese capacitor combinado (dos cables negros) , la pregunta es a dónde va el cable transparente ?

Yo marcaría los cables de eso , lo retiraría y probaría a ver si anda . . . solo parece ser un filtro antirruidos


----------



## gianclau (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola Dosmetros gracias por responder, el cable ese transparente también va al motor, ahora si conecto directo a 220 los cables rojos tendría que funcionar??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2015)

Va al motor pero dónde ? No se ve ?

Yo probaría los dos cables rojos a linea , ponele una plancha de planchar ropa en serie


----------



## angel36 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sumandome a lo que opina DOSME 

Creo que es un filtro antiparacitario 

podrías probar si esta configuración se adapta a lo que tenes en tu maquina.

están los capacitores   mas la resistencia. 


es cuestión de revisar bien . y probar en "serie" ante la duda.


----------



## gianclau (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola gente les comento que probé la maquina y funciona, quise hacer la prueba como me indicaron en serie con una plancha y esta tenia la resistencia cortada, tengo otra pero es muy nueva y temía que se joROBARA algo.
Primero desarme la maquina para ver donde como dijo Dosmetros donde va el cable transparente y este esta conectado al estator, (creo se llama asi) les dejo una foto para que lo vean, pero sigo teniendo la duda y por eso recurro a ustedes que son los que saben, es un capacitor o un filtro??? podré usarla así o se puede quemar el motor??? les agradezco mucho su ayuda, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2015)

Cómo te lo dibujó Angel , es un filtro conectado a línea y a masa del motor , lo podés rehacer con componentes comunes o eliminar directamente (es lo que yo haría) 

Ver el archivo adjunto 125546

Saludos !

.


----------



## angel36 (Feb 26, 2015)

filtro o capacitor.

Las dos cosas =) 

son dos capacitores puestos en paralelo con la linea hacen un Filtro, para evitar "ruidos" en tv radios o aparatos mas delicados y susceptibles.

Como dice Dosme eliminarlo es una de las opciones mas "comodas" ya que NO vas a notar en la maquina cambio alguno.

quemarse o romperse?

sin dudas que en algún momento le tocara jajaja pero  no creo que sea por culpa de tener o no tener puesto el filtro.

La decisión es tuya rehacerlos con componentes comunes aislarlos entre si y con respecto a la linea dejarlos lo mas compactos posibles y después VER como meterlos dentro del mango de la maquina.

O dejar la maquina sin el filtro y seguir trabajando.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2015)

Buen día Angelito  !

Ese filtro no es para protejer a la máquina , sino para que no le haga ruido a la TV o a la radio nomás.

Los tres capacitores los tenés a la entrada de cualquier fuente de PC , te sirven aunque ésta esté quemada.

Saludos !


----------



## angel36 (Feb 26, 2015)

no me exprese bien jajaj ???  esa es la idea es un filtro antiparasitario nada mas.


----------



## gianclau (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola angel36 y dosmetros, gracias por responder, por el momento voy a optar por usar la maquina así para terminar un trabajo, pero luego me gustaría armar el filtro como me decis vos dosmetros para devolverla como me la prestaron, lo que quisiera si me pueden decir sino es mucho molestar ya, es como se armarían y conectarían estos componentes y las especificaciones de estos para comprarlos, gracias y saludos


----------



## erneke (Feb 27, 2015)

hola guianclau ese capacitor no vas a conseguir aca en fsa. lo que te queda es rehacer como te lo han dicho. pegate una vuelta por vallejos tv que esta por la mitre(perdon por el chivo) y pedile dos poliester 220n x 250v (224) y uno 2.2n x 250v (222) esos son mucho mas chicos que del tipo que te ofrecieron.  el esquema para armar te paso angel36 y lo repitio dosmetros, reemplaza el simbolo de tierra por tu cable transparente y la resistencia podes ponerle una de 470k. saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Pensar que aqui en un desguasaderi Industrial hay de ese tipo de filtro  por cantidades!!!!!


----------



## gianclau (Ago 3, 2015)

Gente disculpen pueden cerrar el tema, la maquina sigue sin filtro y funciona sin problemas, saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

En este foro los temas no se cierran...


----------



## gianclau (Ago 4, 2015)

Disculpen no sabía, saludos


----------

